

Fantasy Football: A Game of Seconds - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/web-monitoring/fantasy-football-a-game-of-seconds/

======
thejteam
While I don't miss the old days when you had to manually compile stats, when I
first played you had to fix your lineup the day before the first game of the
week. No changes. You simply had to account for the risk if one of your
players is a little banged up and might not play. Is it worth it to leave him
in and risk a zero? It also leveled the playing field for people who do things
on Sunday other than sit around and watch (or listen to) football all Sunday.

~~~
Baustin
Although I enjoy sitting around on Sunday and getting up-to-the-second updates
on all of my players, I do wish I had played fantasy football back in those
days. It just feels like we're spoiled today.

